

Macroscopic and direct light propulsion of bulk graphene material - miduil
http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.04254

======
miduil
For more context see also:
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630235.400-spacecraf...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630235.400-spacecraft-
built-from-graphene-could-run-on-nothing-but-sunlight.html)

